# kick drums



## Orion928 (Aug 9, 2008)

Kick drum samples always seem to suck, and i never know why,  but does anyone know where i could find a good drum sample from?  its driving me insane...


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

Suck in what way, what are you looking for sound wise?


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 9, 2008)

well, most of them i find just seem to have a lower sample rate then 44100 and it bugs me when the samples bitrates are lower then 128...  they just sound like crap to me...  im looking for a good collection of kicks and snares and the likes that have good quality and veriety from vintage sounds to electronica sounds, free or commercial.


----------



## Baddwill (Aug 10, 2008)

Orion928 said:


> well, most of them i find just seem to have a lower sample rate then 44100 and it bugs me when the samples bitrates are lower then 128... they just sound like crap to me... im looking for a good collection of kicks and snares and the likes that have good quality and veriety from vintage sounds to electronica sounds, free or commercial.


 
You should try layering your drums, I get mine from ebay


----------

